# Whats so bad about diggin????



## sparney (May 8, 2010)

once i was happily having a dig in the garden and even though it was near the edge of my cage she told me off and gave me a tap on the nose! i suppose i had done it a ew times before but i dont get it! i like digging! and she told me it was my last chance else im going into my hutch! i dont wanna go in there, theres now grass, ill get cravings for grass. ill tip my bowl over! :grumpy:



actually that wont help. but what is so bad about digging!!!!! has anyones elses slaves told them off for digging for some fun?


----------



## Crazedbl (May 11, 2010)

Hi barney benji here 

my mummy told me off just because i was digging ok so it was by the side of my cage and if i would of carried on i would off escaped but digging is fun so why cant we do it.:?


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 11, 2010)

Hi all, 
Leo is the one outta our crew who likes to dig in da garden, if mum catches us she does get a lil frustrated but, doesn't tell us off as she knowz it's our instinct, instead she putz down this fuzzy thing, think it's called carpat or sumthin, where Leo waz diggin to discourage him which, usually works, apparently she does this becauz it isn't her garden, it's actually her fiancees parents garden and they are the ones that aren't too happy with are handiworks!


----------



## hartleybun (May 12, 2010)

morning everybun - roxy here i once spent ages digging tunnels under me hoomins lawn - the entrance was thru a lavendar bush. dey was well annoyed wen the lawn started to collapse wen they was walking on it. dey took all the shrubs away and put grass over everything. dis is nice for nibbling but cant tunnel cos they is noticing the way in:X


----------



## sparney (May 15, 2010)

i like digging but yesterday she walked me, that was fun i ate grass and then i started to dig! i hadn't done it for a while now and i wasn't in my run obviously but she stopped me b ut didn't tell me off sayin "i need to nlearn not to dig near my hutch cos i can zlready battle the dorr down if its not done up properly! which is true!!! i run jump and bang the dor is open and i can go and see popcorn(nextdoor) and the outside world!


----------



## sparney (Jun 1, 2010)

i digged again yesterday, she said no, and she moved where my run was. it was really near the edge, so in a way i don't blame her.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 10, 2010)

oh me dig in a sheeps grave I made my nest in there, my hoomin covered it up
me had to have me kits inside


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hai Ruby here! 
I was just havin my early mornin brew of pineapple juice when i noticed this.
I love to dig lots and my hoomin don't like it very much either.
So she bought me a box and filled it wit dirt for me to dig in!
sometimes i pretend like ima dig to china!
maybe let your hoomin know they can do this!
anyways im gonna binkie on outta here and get to workin on the wicker ball!


:carrot


----------



## sparney (Jun 19, 2010)

ive been digging again!!!!! MoHaHa!!
and(!) ive tipped my bowl over hehehEhe!


----------



## alico777 (Jun 21, 2010)

hi all chat am new here can you help me to connect with other


----------



## LoveDisney (Jun 22, 2010)

hey, it's disney. me and my brother, stripie, like to work as a team when we dig in the backyard. mummy caught us too soon.


----------



## sparney (Jun 26, 2010)

i digged and i digged and i digged a little more! im a naughty bunny!


----------



## Maddy-Hazel (Jun 27, 2010)

Hellos! Hazel here! Me and Fiver, we don't digs much, 'cause we live inside! When we DO dig, da lady claps her hands and yells NO! Instead, now we just trow tings around!


----------



## sparney (Jun 27, 2010)

OH!!!i have a bowl to tip over but miss slave dnt like that muchie. i have a ball that i play with but i can't lift it so i push it around!(hehe)
i also have a metal ball of hay which i can grab and through about! thats fun! 
you see, i get wild rabbits in my slaves garden. so i like to show off, you know. normally its a girl looking for dah barnsta! well, i am so lovely! 
:inlove: don't you think?:rose:


----------



## sparney (Jun 27, 2010)

sozry i put throguh instead of throw! oops! i was rushing because my slave is coming!!!!!!!!! HIDE!:sofa: they'll never know!
:bunnieskiss I LOVE FLUFFBALL
(my slaves cousins doe, shes so pretty!)


----------



## Bill the bunny guy (Jul 3, 2010)

Digging is great..Me and Hennesse dug a hole so that all 7 of us could fit in..See we have a huge run outside..And Bill forgot to check on us.So when he came out we were all gone..It took him 2 hours to dig us out.So digging is great......


----------



## sparney (Jul 12, 2010)

ive never dug that big before!!!!!!
but i do lik those wholes that are big enough for us buns to lay down in during the winter months :heart


----------



## lillyen10 (Jul 22, 2010)

oh i like to digon twles and in piles of cloths i wike to hop into dah qeen cloths basket and dig mama gets mad all dah time and shakes dah basket so i hop out it is so fun to just dig uner it an sit der:biggrin:


----------



## sparney (Jul 28, 2010)

i always dig near the edge of the cage hehe!

that seems fun but you know! i wouldnt be able to because i only go inside when muma brushes me and lets me play inside.


----------



## Ms.Jess (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello Chewy here and I am an indoor girl so my mom never lets me dig outside of my bunny boxes-instead I hid behind a chair and dug up a whole corner of the carpet before she knew how busy I had gotten. I really got to shred the stuff. he he-too bad she rents this burrow.


----------



## sparney (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah! 
good for you Chewy! you dig up that carpet! i dig up in the garden and it makes mummy's dad a tad angry cos my run also makes the grass a bit yellow if it stays in the one place for too long


----------

